

Tips for Model Driven Software Development - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/mdsd/closure

======
gengstrand
I noticed some increase in activity in MDSD including discussion over on
quorum and some recent conferences. With the promise of accelerated delivery
for resource constrained pivoting SMB, do you see any future for MDSD in the
world of the high tech start up?

